# HP -7 Controller Info ???



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

With all the talk of HP-7's let me ask what's a good ohmage for a controller to run them ?

I've been using stock TYCO Controllers out of the sets . 

Thx for the info . 

Gonzo


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I was using my 45 ohm Parma last Saturday with an HP-7 at 20 volts,
and I thought it was a little too sensitive.
Then I tried my 60 ohm Parma and it was better.

The stock Tyco controllers I think are 70 ohm so that should work good.

* I've never raced an HP-7, I have 2 of them that someone gave me.
I put some PVT tires on them Saturday and was just testing them out.
They're slippery little cars.

__________________


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We use 45 ohm parmas and old afx russkits on mostly wide open tracks. 
The layout is going to determine your controller more than anything.

Here´s a couple of layouts we run HP7s on...



















Something more complex woud require a different controller,
but we like the wide uopen stuff.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Parma 60's work very well on my road course with an HP7. Nice and smooth.


----------

